# 2015 chevy hd's price



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

So everyone that has bought a new 2015 what kind of deals did you get besides the regular incentives by GM ? was it invoice minus the incentives ? or invoice minus holdback and other fees plus the incentives. seams like every dealer I go to says invoice minus what ever deal GM has going . I would love a sales paper with more off than just invoice just to get my dealer to play ball .


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

I buy from a place in Waterbury ct just picked up a 2500hd crew cab Ltz 2015 sticker was 61320 got it for 53100 that was invoice plus the 2500$ gm rebates


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

CjBonavenia;1853043 said:


> I buy from a place in Waterbury ct just picked up a 2500hd crew cab Ltz 2015 sticker was 61320 got it for 53100 that was invoice plus the 2500$ gm rebates


$8220 plus another 2500 that's $10720 off msrp that seams like a pretty good deal I'm looking at a regular cab LT 2500 that msrp's at $44115 and with all the discounts comes in at $38767 so $5350 off invoice is 41 767


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

just bought a 2015 3500 basic work truck with power locks, windows etc.. Pretty basic. stickered around 38500 got it for 31,900 thought it was a good deal


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Costco has some extra incentives if you're a member


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Been Looking: best around here is about 10% off - plus the Factory Incentive (current $2000 (online) off on a 2500 HD, someone said $2500) BUT dealers claim they no nothing about incentives till you make them look it up (lying bastards)

Remember there is a Contractor Upgrade worth up to $900 (varies) - if your a Business or trading a GM (sometimes) - $900 rebate for a plow or $600 +- off toward GM add ons / running boards or whatever)- Dealers here will make you sigh it to them if you don't tell them you want it ... They will say " just sign here to finish the paperwork" and keep it themselves. For my current truck I put my old plow on it and the dealer gave my $900 rebate to a Plow Installer Company like I bought a one new. (I didn't know I signed it away till I read the fine print but didn't need it anyway) ... common scam ...

Wish there was someplace that has more info about ALL incentives / rebate stuff - I find it confusing - which the dealer uses to his own advantage


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Cosmic Charlie;1854008 said:


> Been Looking: best around here is about 10% off - plus the Factory Incentive (current $2000 (online) off on a 2500 HD, someone said $2500) BUT dealers claim they no nothing about incentives till you make them look it up (lying bastards)
> 
> Remember there is a Contractor Upgrade worth up to $900 (varies) - if your a Business or trading a GM (sometimes) - $900 rebate for a plow or $600 +- off toward GM add ons / running boards or whatever)- Dealers here will make you sigh it to them if you don't tell them you want it ... They will say " just sign here to finish the paperwork" and keep it themselves. For my current truck I put my old plow on it and the dealer gave my $900 rebate to a Plow Installer Company like I bought a one new. (I didn't know I signed it away till I read the fine print but didn't need it anyway) ... common scam ...
> 
> Wish there was someplace that has more info about ALL incentives / rebate stuff - I find it confusing - which the dealer uses to his own advantage


I find it very confusing too plow rebate is $1K off plus the $2 right now but they all show you invoice say this is your special price plus any incentives to make you think you just got a great deal they could not keep the lights on if they have to give away a truck or car they have hold back we are all paying for the advertising dealer prep doc fee . I see trucks that get over $10k off so if they own the trucks on there lot they take that much of a hit ?? . Portsmouth ford has $15 K off a 14' 350 xlt with the stainless v plow diesel for what they want to sell me a 3/4 gas LT with out the plow for almost . I have been reading stuff online they say holdback could be anywhere from $1k to $5k . I would just like to see it down on paper so I could say here they did it here do the same for me because I know you can especially when it's in black and white .


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I stopped by the local stealership the other day to check out a couple 2015 3500 dumps they had sitting there. 46k(sticker) for a gas dump w/power windows/locks/mirrors/cruise/snowprep/etc/etc....basically a nicely optioned work truck. Bed was a dropside Rugby 9fter. Exact same truck next to it w/11ft bed(very similar bed), and it was 49k(sticker). I was a little surprised at the prices. Same truck 5yrs ago was around 10k less(sticker)....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1854119 said:


> I stopped by the local stealership the other day to check out a couple 2015 3500 dumps they had sitting there. 46k(sticker) for a gas dump w/power windows/locks/mirrors/cruise/snowprep/etc/etc....basically a nicely optioned work truck. Bed was a dropside Rugby 9fter. Exact same truck next to it w/11ft bed(very similar bed), and it was 49k(sticker). I was a little surprised at the prices. Same truck 5yrs ago was around 10k less(sticker)....


I agree, new ones are very expensive. That's why I've tried my best to keep the equipment I buy as nice as possible, for as long as possible. It's difficult with employees. I do love new trucks though.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1854234 said:


> I agree, new ones are very expensive. That's why I've tried my best to keep the equipment I buy as nice as possible, for as long as possible. It's difficult with employees. I do love new trucks though.


I'm thinking about stopping in there 2moro and seeing what I can get it OTD for....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1854240 said:


> I'm thinking about stopping in there 2moro and seeing what I can get it OTD for....


Good luck, hope they give you a good number.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1854249 said:


> Good luck, hope they give you a good number.


Ya, they'll probably just piss me off.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1854265 said:


> Ya, they'll probably just piss me off.


Ha! Exactly.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

snocrete;1854240 said:


> I'm thinking about stopping in there 2moro and seeing what I can get it OTD for....


Good luck tomorrow I should have some response on one see how that goes too.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cat320;1854349 said:


> Good luck tomorrow I should have some response on one see how that goes too.


Thanks..you as well. I will let you know what they say as far as incentives/rebates/etc. I know 2014's have more rebates/etc though..


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone else notice that the 2015 HD LTZ / SLT have made what was formerly part of the package now OPTIONS:

Bose® sound system
$500

Front full-feature leather-appointed bucket seats
$325

Heated and cooled seats
$650

Manual Tilt-Wheel™ and telescoping steering column
$100

Front and Rear Park Assist
$395

http://www.gmc.com/sierra-2500hd-pickup-truck.html


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

FYI
I just compared the 2015 4 WD Chev 25 HD LTZ to the GMC Sierra 25 HD SLT (?) Chevy is not including the $2000 rebate ?

2015 Silverado 2500HD Double Cab, Standard Box LTZ 4WD
Price
$48,060*
Options Total	$0
Total MSRP	$48,060
Price	$48,060

2015 SIERRA 2500 HD DOUBLE CAB, STANDARD BOX SLT 4WD
PRICE
$45,800*
Includes $2,000 Cash Back
OPTIONS TOTAL	$0
TOTAL MSRP	$47,800
Total Cash Offers	-$2,000
PRICE	$45,800*

and the 25 HD is about $3200 more than the 1500 (1/2 ton) ...

for my money the HD 25 is well worth the extra money for all you get

Heavier Frame
6.0
HD Trans
HD Cooling
HD Brakes
220 Amp Alt (with Plow Package)
...
way more capacity to work it (plow & tow) ...


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Tracy Chevy Caddy in Plymouth Ma has 13 k off sticker every day , its the best there is . And when you drive to Tracy down rt 3 you go by Best Chevy Dont waste your time there Best is worst.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

My 2015 GMC 2500HD Double Cab (ext cab) SLT 6.0 gasser stickered at just over $52K. Got it for a little over $46K so the 10% referenced above is probably about right. I traded my '04 GMC 2500HD SLE CC with 120K miles on it to them and got $11K for it. Its the 5th new truck I've bought from this particular dealer in 30 years. I was treated fairly. I did quite a bit of shopping even though I knew I would end up back there....


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The $2k off is suppose to be good until nov. 3rd from what I have off the built it online sheet.
And they have been adding and min using this last few weeks like on reg cab lt manual tilt tell atopic wheel now included as before was option


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

preliminary price dealer offered me on the truck i mentioned previously in thread was basically 5k off sticker. Called him back....said hes gonna work on getting it down 2moro..


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

Just saw this. I have been tire kicking as well!! Looking at a 2015 reg cab long box gasser ltz package out the door no trade was 38788. It has power everything and rubber floor!! I'd have to get new mounts and harness for plow as well as turn over ball and I'd like to get a spray in bed liner but i'm still thinking. They sure have changed since 04


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

04hd;1857702 said:


> Just saw this. I have been tire kicking as well!! Looking at a 2015 reg cab long box gasser ltz package out the door no trade was 38788. It has power everything and rubber floor!! I'd have to get new mounts and harness for plow as well as turn over ball and I'd like to get a spray in bed liner but i'm still thinking. They sure have changed since 04


2015 Reg Cab in not offered as a LTZ in 1500 or 2500
only Reg Cab 1500 offers a LT Z71 starting at $ 38,020
What as your Sticker price ? to compare what % you got off ...


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

Here it is with a 9-6 mvp3


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Does this truck have the Duramax or is it a gasser?


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

cat320;1859110 said:


> Does this truck have the Duramax or is it a gasser?


It's a duramax


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

CjBonavenia;1859072 said:


> Here it is with a 9-6 mvp3


I LIKE IT!!!!! RED!!!!!Thumbs UpThumbs Up:redbounce

im planning on getting a truck like that. but no v plow......


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Check Auto Trader, picked up a new 2013, HD 2500 had 50 miles on it with a 8'Boss Super Duty,windows, air, reg cab 32300, out the door, Some dealers will have plows installed on the trucks, use them on their lots and then sell them with big discounts, had to make a road trip for 300 miles but it was worth it.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

boss75;1900068 said:


> Check Auto Trader, picked up a new 2013, HD 2500 had 50 miles on it with a 8'Boss Super Duty,windows, air, reg cab 32300, out the door, Some dealers will have plows installed on the trucks, use them on their lots and then sell them with big discounts, had to make a road trip for 300 miles but it was worth it.


Nice find!


----------



## VLbuildsIN (Apr 9, 2014)

thats a nice truck, maybe some day


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if you know someone who works or worked for gm ask for a a friends discount....save a little more


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Listen to this 1 hour NPR show - real deal about cars sales & how they work !!! Enjoy this and learn a lot !

http://www.thisameri...ll.php?play=513

http://www.thisameri...de/513/129-cars


----------

